# An Interesting Food History Blog



## Mad Cook

http://britishfoodhistory.wordpress.com/


----------



## cave76

Here is the clickable link:

British Food: A History | British food in all its glory, bizarreness and sometimes grossness. This is also the sister-blog to my other project, Neil Cooks Grigson

I saw that sweetbreads were mentioned at that site. I LOVE sweetbreads and had almost forgotten that I love them.

I never see them in the markets anymore (U.S.) but I'll have to ask at the good butcher shop here.

They're so easy to prepare, so quick and so good.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

O my. It has muggerty pie.  


'Muggety pie was popular in the West Country, particularly in Gloucestershire and Cornwall, “all jelly soft it was…it was the jelly gravy was the best part – some did put taters and a turnip and sech, but ‘twas best plain, and good cold,” told old farm-hand."

I'll pass.   Bookmarked for further interesting reading.


----------

